# 2011 Finds at ROSS DRESS FOR LESS



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thought I'd start a new yearly thread for ROSS DRESS FOR LESS. For newbies this store has had some good halloween buys over the past few years including some Gemmy items, Dept 56 halloween, Wilton halloween baking, Boston Warehouse, etc. There is an older thread on the board if you want to see what people have found in the past. ROSS DRESS FOR LESS is located in quite a number of states across the country.


Stopped in two locations yesterday and today and no real halloween yet to speak of. I did however find these glass crystal skull goblets that I liked alot. 6.99 each and only 1 per store. 6 inches high and appx 4-1/2 inches in diameter. I'm thinking they will make great candy dishes or very generous ice cream bowls.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the problem with that store is the inconsistency among stores.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Those are some cool glasses.


----------



## mxmarsh (Jul 17, 2011)

nice find !!! They look cool a red or blue color drink would go nice in them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> I think the problem with that store is the inconsistency among stores.



I'm lucky in that I have a number of store locations with a 25/50 mile radius, so if I'm willing to drive a bit can usually find what someone has posted. I got really lucky when I was looking for Gemmy large Spirit Balls with microphones among my local stores a few years back (bought a few of them for future prop building), but struck out when I was looking for the blood red crystal decanters someone posted about one year.

Actually I don't find the Ross' in my area to be much different from the Tuesday Morning or TJ Maxx related family of stores really. Being a discount closeout store model, quantities of items are limited and there's no really refreshing of product. What comes in is put out in short order and they may or may not get more of an item in future shipments. I've shopped all of these stores and have quite a number in my general area to judge from. It's really hit or miss most of the time unless it's an advertised item in a flyer they have. Like many one year I was on the Gemmy ScareTaker hunt at HomeGoods with no luck.

I do wish they would get in more quantities of an item but then they'd be more like a regular retail store and not discounting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

mxmarsh said:


> nice find !!! They look cool a red or blue color drink would go nice in them



Yeah, I can even see a root beer float (maybe with some Kaluah(sp?) added for adults) with a molded ice cream brain floating on top served in it. Maybe some strawberry drizzle on the ice cream for a bloody brain look... Might be large enough for a drink for two to share. I'll see if I can determine the liquid capacity.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Ghost of Spookie!!!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

shut.... up!..... I am heading there tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yahoo  skulls really make me happy. i have 4 Ross stores in 30 miles and we are getting 2 Home Goods as well. I almost cant stand it!!!!!


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

Gotta go check out Ross... I know they start putting Halloween stuff way before October


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Great glasses! I've been scoping out my Ross stores too but still nothing.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

My Ross only has school stuff (vomit) and furniture in the usual front section where the Halloween stuff is located. 

Two years ago, I got a gargoyle and hanging ghoul from them! Nothing last year, though..


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Last year it looked like small children had ripped all the decorations apart at the Ross near me. Hopefully this year will be better.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*More ROSS Finds*

I wanted a set of 4 of the crystal skull goblets so set out to hunt down 2 more. Success. Found them at all but one of the stores I stopped in. One store however had one with a broken chin so hopefully they didn't put it back on the shelf when I showed it to them. Again, only 1 per store. (if you live in the SF Bay area and shop on the south peninsula, PM me if you are looking for these and I'll let you know where I bought mine from so you don't waste a trip in search of them. I also saw another one tonight on the shelves at a different ROSS).

I did find a few other cool items which I'm posting below. Ended up picking up a Discovery Kids Tornado Lab (sort of like a battery operated off-set blender) that I thought would make a nice addition to a lab setting (6.99). Will modify it to look more like lab equipment and might use it as an blood filtering machine. I like to add props that have movement to them.

Found a Stanley Heavy Duty glue gun, 2 heat settings (6.99). Also a Vincent Price DVD of the House of Wax, which also includes the 1933 Technocolor original Mystery of the Wax Museum (3.99). This was one of my favorite horror movies growing up--the House of Wax one, not the 1933 one!!

Here's some of what I saw today:

This is a rustic, "working" coffee table that is pretty unique. $199. While I wouldn't buy it at that price for a Halloween prop *I could see making something like it for use as a vintage coroner's body wagon!* Maybe something Dr. Frankenstein used to pick up body parts, or used in a western ghost town. I'm showing all 3 views in case it gives you guys some ideas. The wood on this was really lightweight. I love the wheels and hardware.




























more pics on the way....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's two resin garden statues that I liked that would be great in a graveyard. 14.99 and 10.99 respectively. I bought the angel to add to a tombstone project, but I thought the other one might look good with ravens around it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And some more: Another picture of the earlier posted skull goblet this time along with 2 crystal skull votive holders in different sizes. The second pic is a set of tea light size votives. See my album for pricing.





























BTW I saw the skulls and apothecary jars in most of ROSS' I went to. One location was low on stock and I think maybe these items just hadn't been stocked yet.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

There is a Ross in my town now that wasn't there last season, so I'm excited to start hunting there soon.


----------



## DreamGaz (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes,I got the goblet and the large one. I wish there was another store close by. They had them hiding out with the glasses.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I guess I should have mentioned that in the 5 locations I was at I found the goblet on shelves either with the glass vases or near the candle section. Technically the goblet should be with the drink ware. So if you are looking for one I'd scan the shelves in all 3 of those areas. I suppose ROSS may have a stocking location sheet for the clerks or maybe they have some dept coding on the price tag that tells them where to stock them, but people pick stuff up all the time and return it to any ole location so you never know where it could be found.

The last two years I've seen the Frankenstein resin head (9.99) ( http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ghost-of-spookie-albums.html -- see my 2009 album and Frankenhead album for pics and product info ) on the shelves with the vases and home decor items early on in the Fall season, before Halloween officially hit the shelves there, so don't forget to look there for Halloween related mdse.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I wanted a set of 4 of the crystal skull goblets so set out to hunt down 2 more. Success. Found them at all but one of the stores I stopped in. One store however had one with a broken chin so hopefully they didn't put it back on the shelf when I showed it to them. Again, only 1 per store. (if you live in the SF Bay area and shop on the south peninsula, PM me if you are looking for these and I'll let you know where I bought mine from so you don't waste a trip in search of them. I also saw another one tonight on the shelves at a different ROSS).
> 
> I did find a few other cool items which I'm posting below. Ended up picking up a Discovery Kids Tornado Lab (sort of like a battery operated off-set blender) that I thought would make a nice addition to a lab setting (6.99). Will modify it to look more like lab equipment and might use it as an blood filtering machine. I like to add props that have movement to them.
> 
> ...


I have a western theme sitting room and I would totally use that table that there.

I had no idea Ross carried Halloween items, but now I'm going to have to check it out


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*First Real Halloween Items in my ROSS*

Someone had posted in the general shopping thread that they had started to see some halloween in ROSS, so stopped by mine during lunch. Found the first endcap up.











Nothing too exciting but I did buy these Fashion Cleaning Gloves for $1.99. Black latex. Both glove versions have a removable black plastic spider on the ring finger. Whether you use to do your dishes, mop up around the house or use the black gloves for a mad scientist prop, like a Dr. Shivers clone, I think they look great.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*More Interesting Items Found in the Men's Dept.*

A stop in the ROSS men's department turned up these interesting possibilites. My husband and I played darts on our early dates so I thought I'd surprise him with The Punisher. 











I picked up some inexpensive LED light bars for use in my car which has to sit in the driveway each halloween. I have this bizarre idea of decorating my car at some point using foam and landscape fabric to turn it into something else like an alien space ship (for my alien theme one year) or maybe into a submarine and lighting the interior of the car with the LED light bars. Like I said bizarre. Anyway found and bought in purple, green (alien) and neo blue (submarine).



















Also saw this version that sounded kind of interesting too. Details about these are in my album.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Spooky- I love reading your posts and being able to see all the cool stuff you find! Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Dippedstix LOL. It's been interesting researching these. I'm not looking to trick out my car, just my haunt!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a good price on those light bars! I'll have to stop by mine again. I went in to look for the skull glasses but they didn't have anything remotely like that (though I may buy some of their plain glassware and etch it).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in a different ROSS today and saw the LED lights bars (posted above) there as well as the beginning of a Halloween end cap in the back of the store that was being set up. The Neon tri-color tube version of the light bar 3.99, which I picked up today, is pretty cool looking. Definite possibilities for a lab setting as a power source. The bars just plug into the car's 12v accessory panel and with the key in the accessory position, the lights come on. It can also be hardwired.

Took a pic of what was set up so far and I'll update this post when I get it uploaded. The new items from yesterday were 2 halloween themed night lights and 2 Boston Warehouse items--one a set of 4 pumpkin dessert plates (cute!) and a pumpkin-shaped dip and spreader set. This second location had the same towel sets and the black latex cleaning gloves as the other store. 

So for the most part what I've seen in one store I've also seen in the other so I think what's in your stores should be similar. I did see another one of the skull goblets in the store I was in today.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

I want those apothecary jars! I am going to go to Ross tomorrow and see if my store has them. I never in my life would have thought to shop at Ross for Halloween! Thanks so much for the info/inspiration!


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

Those skull glasses are awesome. I would love to fill them with some sort of red alcohol filled punch.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*New Items being Stocked*

Quick check with my local ROSS today and they were in the process of stocking these beauties. I really loved the look of both of these pumpkins, nice metal work and detailing and the large orange one would make a really nice centerpiece. Silvery, 9.99? (*at second location saw for 8.99); Orange metallic, 39.99 (ouch but it is pretty large). More details in album. 










Did pick up some drapery voile panels (2 to a pkg, 84 in length) in purple and in black for 5.99 a pkg. I was looking for curtain material for my carnival theme. I plan on creating a stage for some of my props and running a simple rod with alternating panel colors for a tent-like look as the backdrop.

In ROSS' clearance section I found two packages of 19 x 48 inch Aquarium Background that is reversible for 1.99 each. It's a trimmable, printed mylar sheet that I thought might come in handy for a lab scene or a watery background seen through a sunken pirate ship portal. Here's a link to this product in case something like this might work for some of you. http://www.pennplax.com/pennplax pdf/ABK-Backgrounds.pdf The one my Ross had was DB9 (reflective surface water, underwater with bubbles). I'm sure these can be found in pet stores too. Nice cheap scene addition for my haunt though.

The other day I also found a "costume" dress in the summer clearance area of junior dresses for a skeleton who will become my carnival magician's assistant! I wanted something kind of flashy to go with long gloves but still in halloween colors, and found this black strapless sequined dress with black netting fluffing up the bottom hem area for $8!!! I never find stuff like this at my resale shops for something this nice and this inexpensive. This would make a gorgeous party dress otherwise, but nothing's too good or cheap for my skeleton! Anyway saw some nice stuff still on the racks and really priced to sell. Good choices if your doing a Prom scene too.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> And some more: Another picture of the earlier posted skull goblet this time along with 2 crystal skull votive holders in different sizes. The second pic is a set of tea light size votives. See my album for pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I. Want. Those. Apothecary. Jars. !!!!!!!

I might stop by Ross on my lunch break tomorrow and keep my fingers crossed that they have some!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Third store location photos*

Worthwhile second run to ROSS this afternoon. I went to see if I could find a few more drapery panels to match the Tracy brand purple and black ones I found earlier today. Success, one in each color.

Also found two Serenade Luxury Satin pillow covers one in "Vampire" red and the other in a rich wine red, for 1.99 each. Thought I would open up the pillowcases and use the fabric on my prop costumes. 

In the bath section I found a Macbeth Collection black shower curtain (70 x 71in) for 3.99. I've never seen a solid black vinyl shower curtain before (eco friendly too). Not sure how I'll use it yet but the fact that it's waterproof and can be wiped down and black has possibilities with uv paint, etc.

Found a set of 4 plastic ice cream cone pops by Tovolo (catalog, page 21). They look like real cones and have a top form that you would put and freeze your ice cream in that makes it look like a soft freeze ice cream with the swirls. Plan to use the molds with expanding foam and make ice cream cones that I can use for as a circus/carnival theme prop. 6.99

Also have these photos to share:




























BTW the pumpkin pictured here was a smaller version, and less expensive, of the pumpkin posted about earlier today. 

Two more photos ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LED branch lighting seen in the floral department and cute pjs seen in the women's clothing area:



















They also had some wooden pumpkin decor items too, not pictured. Looks like all the locations in my area have finally started moving out the halloween mdse.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> LED branch lighting seen in the floral department and cute pjs seen in the women's clothing area:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw the branches at my Ross today too. Couldn't decide if I wanted them or not though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay, here's a few photos of some things I picked up at ROSS DRESS FOR LESS today. I really love the items I found especially the silver resin skull. I posted prices and more info in my album. The skull I found was missing an eye and I'm trying to find another one. No luck at the second ROSS I went to. _Has anyone seen this at their local store? Wondering how long it has been out on the shelf._










I was happy to find the ice cream cone molds once again. This time marked down. Have plans for them as part of my concession area for my carnival theme.

The Brains! Cupcake kit is complete with mix, frosting (very yummy smelling strawberry BTW), and cupcake sleeves. Actually saved $2 off the price at WorldMarket on them and the expiration date is way out so a fresh product.


Here's the skull, my favorite find there.




















Also found these guys on the shelf in the baking section:


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I will definately be making a trip here this week. I would love to make some of those cupcakes.


----------

